# Cold Night



## SMC (Oct 5, 2013)

Seizure call at 11:00PM   Winter night.  rural call.  we pull up and notice there are no lights on.  And as we walk toward the home we notice what appeared to be a mattress and other house hold items that burned in a front yard bomb fire.  The fire was out but still smouldering.  As we enter the home there is a infant, mom, dad and 12 YO boy in the living room with jackets on.  

I asked where the patient is and dad relays that his daughter is sick and may have had a seizure.  I stopped and thought about things for a few seconds and asked what hospital they wanted to go to and they did not care.  I looked the dad square in the eyes and asked in a "voice" would you like for the family to ride along.  He said yes.  

I got the baby and the family out of the cold for a little while.  The baby checked out fine and was apparent she didn't have a seizure.   

I will never forget that call.


----------



## Anjel (Oct 5, 2013)

Good job


----------



## adrenalin (Oct 6, 2013)

Awesome job


----------

